# Young family, fed up with rat race, need advice on Aussie move



## anwenh (Dec 11, 2007)

HI people, I have been lurking around on the forum checking out the threads and the different views / advice available, and decided I needed to put my own situation across and seek advice.

My partner and I have a one year old daughter, and are finding life getting more and more demanding over here in UK. We have a lovely house and good jobs that we enjoy (most of the time), but it just feels like an endless grind. We both work fulltime, and in no position really not to. This is something I regret everyday as I'd love to spend more quality time with our daughter. Close friends of ours emigrated to perth in september, searching for a new life for their two little ones. They say its fantastic for kids in Oz, very family orientated, plus the weather is so much better than in europe. As a result we are seriously thinking of going on our own adventure Down Under! being a teacher Im concerned with the 'playstation' generation that we are breeding. The weather is rubbish here all year round, and there is nothing for them to do. Plus crime rate is so high here now. I worry what kind of life my daughter is facing over the next 15 - 20 years.

Right Im rambling, so I will stop there. Please please please tell me your stories - why and how did you make your move, how did your chldren settle, was it / is it the best move' you've ever made etc etc ?. Ive never been, but I can see from reading posts here that many have moved without first visiting.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

One excellent piece of advice I had before I made my big move was to make sure that you are headed FOR something positive and not running FROM something negative. With globalisation and all, most developed countries have some element these days of "the daily grind" and the need to earn a living and provide for your family. Add immigration (always something of a hassle) and Paradise can pretty quickly become just more of the same old grind you thought you were going to escape.

Maybe your first step ought to be to make a trip to Oz and see what you think of the place. It might turn out to be the perfect spot for your family - or not. But at least if you've been there you have some idea what you're running towards if you decide to pick up and move there.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree totally with Bevdeforges, work out exactly what you want for yourself and your family. It is good to hear other peoples success stories but what is good for them, will be different for you and your family.
It is useful to create a list of positives you want, and why you want them, what will be better, how will it meet your values. Then you can begin investigating if they will be fullfilled in Oz or maybe somewhere else. Good luck with your decision making! 
I know when we moved to Canada I was so focused on getting there once I arrived I lost track of why we had moved, became very homesick, and ended up going back to the UK for 2 years, before realising the things I really wanted for myself and family were best met in Canada, we are happily settled here now, but could have saved a lot of hassle if I had been clearer on what I wanted right at the beginning. Best Wishes Louise


----------



## anwenh (Dec 11, 2007)

Thans a lot for the posts. What you both said makes a lot of sense, inparticular the bit about focusing entirely on getting out there and then losing focus..........that would sound familiar to me, but this is where my other half would come in as he can always see 'the bigger picture'. We still have a lot of research and thinking to do yet. Will most def be turning into this forum though.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I also agree with Bevdeforges. If you've seen any of the "Get a new life" programs you'll have seen that people who have problems where they are living often take those problems with them. 

We've found that people that we've met often have one or two jobs, especially if they are trying to buy a house. There is crime over here too and the deaths on the road of young adults is particularly worrying. 

That said we moved here for the weather (my husband has circulation problems) and to get out of the rat race. My husband was driving 2 hours each way to and from work and now he walks to work!  My home based business is online so I can go anyway and still have access to my business. 

I'm too much of a control freak to move out to Australia without having been here first . I have close friends who have been to various parts of Australia and have decided it's not for them whereas we love where we are (Mount Gambier in South Australia). 

Also think about the effect on your family of being so far from the rest of your family (if you are close). I've heard of mothers feeling guilty that their children rarely get to see their grandparents. Flights aren't that cheap from Australia to the UK (or anywhere for that matter) and it's cost about $1700 + for one adult return to the UK. Just another to bear in mind..... 

Hope that helps....

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

By the way, thinking of the rat race have you read Rich Dad Poor Dad by Robert Kiyosaki? That started my change in thinking, along with books like One Minute Millionaire by Robert G Allen and Mark Victor Hansen and Think and Grow Rich by Napoleon Hill. These sort of books can change your thinking so that you know how to get yourself out of the rat race, and stay out of it.

Regards,
Karen.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry to go off topic but I had to add to Karen's post I also love that book Rich Dad, Poor Dad. It can really change your perspective on getting out of the rat race, and inspiring what you can teach your kids....
Louise


----------



## vision1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Rat race in America*

HI all,


My hubby and I are have given some thought to possibly living in Australia for a few years. We are an interracial couple....I am African American, and he is German.

Does anyone have any knowledge of how African American women will be welcomed in Australia. I am a professional and well traveled, as is my husband. We both have masters degress, so we would be eager to work. He has expertise in IT. I am a trained community developer, and social strategist.

Thoughts...

thanks,

d


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Vision1, 

You probably would have been better off starting your own new post....

My Dad is black (originally from Jamaica now but in the UK since 1954) and he visited here in Australia for a month, which I know is not the same as living here. 
I wasn't sure how people would react to him either (I look white by the way )
but he didn't have any problems when he visited Melbourne, Adelaide and Mt Gambier.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

anwenh said:


> HI people, I have been lurking around on the forum checking out the threads and the different views / advice available, and decided I needed to put my own situation across and seek advice.
> 
> My partner and I have a one year old daughter, and are finding life getting more and more demanding over here in UK. We have a lovely house and good jobs that we enjoy (most of the time), but it just feels like an endless grind. We both work fulltime, and in no position really not to. This is something I regret everyday as I'd love to spend more quality time with our daughter. Close friends of ours emigrated to perth in september, searching for a new life for their two little ones. They say its fantastic for kids in Oz, very family orientated, plus the weather is so much better than in europe. As a result we are seriously thinking of going on our own adventure Down Under! being a teacher Im concerned with the 'playstation' generation that we are breeding. The weather is rubbish here all year round, and there is nothing for them to do. Plus crime rate is so high here now. I worry what kind of life my daughter is facing over the next 15 - 20 years.
> 
> Right Im rambling, so I will stop there. Please please please tell me your stories - why and how did you make your move, how did your chldren settle, was it / is it the best move' you've ever made etc etc ?. Ive never been, but I can see from reading posts here that many have moved without first visiting.


Hello and welcome,

Well our story is My husband has always wanted to go to Australia at one time for the one year holiday visa when he was finished his trade but we discovered i was pregnant and that put every thing to one side for a long time my husbands best friend went out for the year and fell in love with the country and has met and married and Australian girl . about 2 years ago they came home for our wedding and he decided he would love to go again i wasn't sure but i was expecting our 3rd baby so hormones and all that i was dead against 

I changed my mind when Paul came home from work in i think March o6 after being made redundant and the company closed he was so fed up and i said feck it i know you want to go so ill give it a go scares the life out of me but you only live once and we have nothing to lose. so here we are in the middle of the visa process and hoping to be on our way in June 08 

I have never been myself but my husband has been over to stay with his friend last April for their wedding and a recon mission i knew when i was talking to him on the phone he had fallen in love with the country 

from what i have learned from reading what others have experienced with their move the lifestyle is much better for children i have been in touch with a school for my boys and they have a swimming pool, play ground, a rain forest running through the grounds my lads will be in heaven i don't think you will be rich as bills have to be paid but with the better weather you'll get out and spend more quality time as a family and most of it is free ie beaches

its a big move leaving people behind selling your house but it could mean a better way of life for a family and more opportunities to get out in the good weather as a family . plus you get to see a wonderful country while your at it 

i think as long as you are aware that bills will be paid might not have much money but could be a whole lot happier and together life is what you make it and all that 

Good luck with your decision Niamh


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

I was just thinking of a comparison for us this new years eve in Ireland This year 

Ireland new years eve = saty in with the lads watch a bit of tv maybe have a few drinks and head to bed !

New years on the sunshine coast;
A BBQ with our friends and head off with the kids to watch fireworks 

i think i know which one i choses esp to see my lads faces with the fireworks 

Niamh


----------



## anwenh (Dec 11, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Hello and welcome,
> 
> Well our story is My husband has always wanted to go to Australia at one time for the one year holiday visa when he was finished his trade but we discovered i was pregnant and that put every thing to one side for a long time my husbands best friend went out for the year and fell in love with the country and has met and married and Australian girl . about 2 years ago they came home for our wedding and he decided he would love to go again i wasn't sure but i was expecting our 3rd baby so hormones and all that i was dead against
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, some of the things you said re. better life for your kids rings true with how we feel. I dont mind earning less, or having less disposable income, if it means we have a better work-life balance. My partner works in construction, working minimum 10 hour shifts 6 days a week. More often than not, his shifts are longer. We get one day together a week to spend as a family, and no evening time. We try and make the most of it, but with the weather being so unpredictable and miserable most of the time, we are often limited on where we can go for the day with our daughter. 
Im disillusioned with society here. And the cost of living is getting more and more expensive. I understand that there is crime everywhere, and many of the problems here will be found in Oz, but we want to live in a better climate and experience and adventure. I dont want to turn round in 10 years time and regret not doing this.


----------



## sapper (Dec 25, 2007)

hi any one out there that talk just now my name is kim and we are thinking of moving to austraila


----------



## uligargon (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello, I´m planning to move to Oz too. I'm very excited and nervous at the same time. The reasons i want to move is because i want to improve the qulity of my life. That includes to have a better option to offer to my future familiy. I'm a single guy here in Mexico with a very well paid job, but money isn't all. Never been in Oz before, but as many of you, i've heard a lot of good things about living there. Here in my country, there are a lot of things I don't like, and I bet there will be in Oz also. But I want to live the risk and the adventure to see it by myself, to take the chance. Don't want a high crime rate to offer to my kids (in case i have any). I want a better enviroment, time to spend with them, time for me. I know getting apart from my folks would be hard, starting a new life alone; but it will be the begining of something good. That's my plan. So, take the chance¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

